# New product, pre release limited offer, HTST (ENDED)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

We have a brand new product coming to the market next month, but right now we have a limited number of 40 250ml early releases for you to get your hands on.










Tough coat

Tough coat paint sealant is a paint sealant designed for fast easy application, long durability and flake popping shine, simply spray on the applicator, spread, then remove, job done, its also great on wheels, door shuts and basically any painted surface and leaves a fantastically slick surface and crisp reflections.

Early testers have been raving to us about this one.

250ml on release will retail at 14.95 + P&P, this offer £7.35 plus £2.60 P&P (Total 9.95)

When there gone there gone.

Payment via paypal to [email protected]


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Go on then, you've twisted my arm


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

anymore details on durability of this product etc James? Could be interested in trying it. Plus will 250ml cover a whole car?

Cheers


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

*twisted my arm*

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #10134254V11655034) 
:thumb:


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

am in sent payment let me know if you get added you to paypal favorites too lol :thumb:

Unique Transaction ID #9JW91618LN882382N)


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Love the packaging!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9CW07864B4690473D) 
:thumb:

Brilliant timing! I look forward to comparing this with Opti-Seal which I have been using, not am not overly amazed by.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

twoscoops said:


> anymore details on durability of this product etc James? Could be interested in trying it. Plus will 250ml cover a whole car?
> 
> Cheers


Firstly 250ml will cover a normal size car many times over, (at the very least 10, if not double that)

Durability will obviously vary depending on alot of factors (ie vehicle usage, storage, climate, and pre prior to application) but anything from a couple of months up to six months plus.

Its not a product that beads up much, (it dose bead but not like a wax) but it sheets very well.

Hope that answers your question :thumb:


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Can,t wait to try this.
Unique Transaction ID #0U8141548K227174J
Regards jason :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I paid earlier and included my name and address etc on my paypal. I didnt note the transaction id though im afraid.


----------



## Camby (Sep 15, 2007)

Payment sent

Unique code ending in ....BG398031E


Thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I paid earlier and included my name and address etc on my paypal. I didnt note the transaction id though im afraid.


Its ok we go by the paypal info not the info posted on here, so if you paid you will receive your goods to the address on thats supplied to us by pay pal with the transaction :thumb:

Iv had a look and i see your payment there :thumb: so its all good.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Payment sent

Unique Transaction ID #5YH75039AY104963J

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for checking James. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bibendum (Jun 19, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1A956297RL706494J

In for a penny, in for 9.95.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

James I sent my payment earlier 
Regards
Rob


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

rob750 said:


> James I sent my payment earlier
> Regards
> Rob


Thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I have to say after trying this last week it really is a fabulous product. 

It's possibly the easiest and quickest LSP out there. I've not tested durability but it leaves a seriously slick water repellant finish.


----------



## nitronick (Aug 1, 2007)

Payment sent, cant wait to use it 

Unique Transaction ID #4J970696915661028


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

Are you wanting payment as a gift so you get the full amount or normal payment


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

can you send it to slovenia? please PM me with details


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in for some of this :thumb: - sounds very interesting

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #00658980EN289984V)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lee gsi said:


> Are you wanting payment as a gift so you get the full amount or normal payment


Either is fine depending how generous you feel :thumb:

just make sure we have an address so we can send it to you


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

sicko said:


> can you send it to slovenia? please PM me with details


something iv not done before but im happy to look in to it :thumb: you would have to cover the extra shipping cost if applicable. PM me your address and postal code and il look in to it :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Ill grab one please dude. Will pay tonight when home.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Booya

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4RP88464DK589403J


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Interested James, sent you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Had a couple of questions regarding this offer and payments so i thought id post this to clarify, if like some you dont/wont use paypal, we can take payment by credit/debit card over the phone just call us on 01279 815889

Regards 

James


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5UX17719VG0553704) 

Paid :thumb:


----------



## mike jones (May 2, 2011)

Payment made Unique Transaction ID #377732640H289094U


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Last couple of hours on this one guys and we have 10 left.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks James, cant wait to try this out. :thumb:


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

jeeeze got this this morning much appreciated and tried it as well ..............wow


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

ooo you tease Father Ted!


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi James. I have just sent payment for 1 Bottle Tough coat.
Can't wait to give it a try. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5UJ891083X189891P):thumb:


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Are they all gone now or can I purchase one please?


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #2AA58707ME548762A) 

Am I in time?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sneaks said:


> Are they all gone now or can I purchase one please?


Il leave it run till last knockings today (5.30) :thumb: so if you get in quick your in.


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

James B said:


> Il leave it run till last knockings today (5.30) :thumb: so if you get in quick your in.


Payment sent

Unique transaction number ends 7KN003253E

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I fancy trying this! 

Unique Transaction ID #4FG42231SY258201R

Cheers James.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I sneaked in just under the wire:thumb:

Unique Transaction ID #66911759YU2721745


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok guys and girls this offer is now closed.

Thanks very much for all those who purchased this product, and as a little way of showing our appreciation we have enclosed a random sample of one of the other products in the range with each order :thumb:

Thanks again and we hope you like the products

James & Auto Finesse team.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

ooo how exciting.
Thanks James. I look forward to receiving your package.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

do you leave this to haze then or wipe on wipe off.And I prsume it's more durable than a quick detailer.
was looking at this the other day and seemed to be what im after


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Bugger I missed out on this, when will it be going on general release?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chrisc said:


> do you leave this to haze then or wipe on wipe off.And I prsume it's more durable than a quick detailer.
> was looking at this the other day and seemed to be what im after


Exactly that, its a sealant thats applied to the applicator via a sprayer, apply to paint as you would any sealant/wax then remove once cured :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

pity offer as come to a end now


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> pity offer as come to a end now


That's the nature of the section Chris - you snooze, you loose


----------

